# Damp and only 6 weeks old



## MattS (May 19, 2008)

Hi

Had my new CI Carioca 656 only 6 weeks. Just discovered some damp in the garage. The local dealer I took it to said it had clearly been there before I purchased it. Spoken to the dealer who i got it from and he said 6-8 weeks atleast to get authorization and order new door from Ci. I'm off on a long trip in 5 weeks. Any suggestions as to what I should do?

Thanks

matt


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ask dealer to confirm to you in writing that a new door is on order . Pack mh and go on hols.
It may take months to receive new door and then waiting for a slot to have it fitted.


Dave P


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

So as the dealer diagnosed that its the fault of the door then?

If so I would get in the garage and ask SWMBO to spray it with water. It may give you an idea of where its coming in and how bad it is.

At least then you would have idea of how bad it is before you set off or even effect a temporary solution until you get back.


----------

